# Advice or input please!!!



## albplumber1975 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey everyone. I have a dilema and I would really like some input or feedback from some of the business owners of the forum (or anyone for that matter)

I am a newly licenced plumber in Ontario Canada. I got my licence less then 3 weeks ago. I just started with a new company and I have to say I love it. the location, the type and hours of work and even the pay is fantastic. 

Here is the problem. I got a call one morning to goto the shop and pick up a W.C tank, bowl and seat and go to a home and install it as well as a new laundry tub faucet. When I arrived at the home I was met buy a little old lady who was well into her 80's. She was upset and confused that her toliet was not working. After taking alook at the toilet I found that the toilet was just fine, it was just plugged. I unplugged it and got it working again and she was just thrilled. She then told me that her laundry faucet was broken because there was no cold water coming out. Upon inspecting this I found that the waltec cartrages to be broken and required replacing. I replaced both and again she was so thrilled that this time she hugged me LoL. I wrote he a bill for just time and material. 1 hour and 2 cartrages. thanked her and went on my way.

Here is my dilema. When I got back to the shop I got in a little hot water because I did not sell her the toliet and the faucet. When she called she said that her tolilet was broken and she might need a new one as well as the laundry faucet. I failed to do this thus costing the company over $400.00. 

Did I do the right thing in fixing the problem or should I have sold her the new fixtures?? I have a real moral dilema as I love this company and want to do what is right by them, but I just cant get past the whole, the new fixtures were not required. I kind of look at it like the average homeowner does not know better but I should be the expert.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

waynewright34 said:


> Hey everyone. I have a dilema and I would really like some input or feedback from some of the business owners of the forum (or anyone for that matter)
> 
> I am a newly licenced plumber in Ontario Canada. I got my licence less then 3 weeks ago. I just started with a new company and I have to say I love it. the location, the type and hours of work and even the pay is fantastic.
> 
> ...



Sell, Sell, Sell. And when your done selling them that, sell some more. 

Seriously, nothing wrong with throwing the reccommendation out there to the HO."Well, we could replace that with this for x amount of dollars if you would like." 
Sell man, If a young kid from super lube can sell me 10 oil changes for the price of 5, then you can sell stuff too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

You did the right thing.

I used to work for a plumbing company. We seemed to be going to this elderly womans house about 3 times a month fixing leaks in her copper lines. The copper was so frail that it could not be cut with copper cutters without crushing it. I got disgusted and told Denise that we should give her a price to replace it all. She told me no because they made more money repairing the old lines. After work I drove back and told this woman what was going on. I told her that me and my son could come in on a Saturday and re pipe her house with pex and save her a bundle. (FYI, I only charged her for the material and time spent, I did not make but wages on this job) She was thrilled at what she would be saving. After we got done she did give us a tip. I could have let it go on, or busted her open and charged her good for the job, but she was disabled and on fixed income. Needless to say, within one month of this I struck out on my own as a plumber. Any regrets? Hell no. I sleep very well at night.

You done right my friend, well done.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

You are a GOOD MAN !!! NEVER give up your Honor or Morals for money . You wouldn't want someone doing you wrong !! Ya did the right thing !!

Also , try this ," If that toilet or L/T faucet gives us anymore trouble ,,, let's consider for $ XX , to put in some really great new ones ! " Customer and referrals FOR LIFE !!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

If you were told to "goto the shop and pick up a W.C tank, bowl and seat and go to a home and install it as well as a new laundry tub faucet" then that is what you were supposed to do.

This has nothing to do with the customers age.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I had the same to me with a disposal. I got there and asked her what happened and she said it just quit working. I asked if she hit the reset button. She said the breaker is fine. I showed her the button underneath and pushed it and it worked. It needed to be replaced anyway because it was rusted up and falling apart. The wire coming in the back of the cabinet was too short to reach it. They used an a/c cord from a radio and black taped it at the wall and the disposal, no ground. So I installed a junction box and did it right for her. She wrote me a $25 check for a tip and I told her to keep it times are tough because I heard her telling someone on the phone she doesn't know what she's going to do about her rent next month. Anyway, the service manager got mad at me because I told her about the reset button, even though it needed replaced anyway. That's one reason i don't like service, I feel sometimes you have to lie to the customer just to make a buck, and I don't lie.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

You did right my man. If the customer was satisfied that is your only obligation. I use to work for someone who would replace perfectly good plumbing just to make a buck. It use to really bother me. If the boss gives you any hassle just tell him you made him a customer for life. If he stills gives you a hassle then maybe that company is not as great as you think.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> If you were told to "goto the shop and pick up a W.C tank, bowl and seat and go to a home and install it as well as a new laundry tub faucet" then that is what you were supposed to do.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the customers age.


 That's BULL**** , You're saying ," Be Mindless and do what you r told " I agree that in the military - follow orders without hesitation ,,,, but this is NOT life or death ,,, it's about taking care of folks ! He MADE $ and added LOTS of referrals for the company to make more $$$


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Its a matter of ethics. Right is right, and wrong is wrong. Period.


----------



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> If you were told to "goto the shop and pick up a W.C tank, bowl and seat and go to a home and install it as well as a new laundry tub faucet" then that is what you were supposed to do.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the customers age.


 
That's Right DO What you are told, if your boss tells you to "Rob a bank" (or little old lady) do it!!! :2guns: Then you can go to jail!! 
Here is what I do each and every day. Do unto others as you would have them do unto you (or your family) It real simple but works out pretty well and when they do NEED the new toilet or faucet, you are the one they remember. Not the "Salesman" That told them they needed their house re-plumbed!! I always give options as well (usually three) And people REALLY appreciate it.. 
If someone had already sold the customer fixtures and you are just the installer that is a different story, but if you are the first contact. Do whats right! It's so much easier that way!! 

BTW Age DOES make a difference, I hope you never get old GP :no:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Cal said:


> That's BULL**** , You're saying ," Be Mindless and do what you r told " I agree that in the military - follow orders without hesitation ,,,, but this is NOT life or death ,,, it's about taking care of folks ! He MADE $ and added LOTS of referrals for the company to make more $$$


He can run his own show if he wants to call the shots, until then he should do what he is told.:thumbsup:

He SHOULD have called the BOSS and ask before HE decided to just FIX instead of REPLACE

Chill-out, Im not sayin be mindless, an employee should do what he is told:thumbsup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> He can run his own show if he wants to call the shots, until then he should do what he is told.:thumbsup:
> 
> He SHOULD have called the BOSS and ask before HE decided to just FIX instead of REPLACE
> 
> Chill-out, Im not sayin be mindless, an employee should do what he is told:thumbsup:


 Before we climb in the ring and get to throwing hands ,,,, Let's ask the OP what his Boss says if he presents it to him as ,, " Sorry I didn't call , but i made our hourly fee and ALSO have built a great customer relationship " ,,,, ok ?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

waynewright34 said:


> Hey everyone. I have a dilema and I would really like some input or feedback from some of the business owners of the forum (or anyone for that matter)
> 
> I am a newly licenced plumber in Ontario Canada. I got my licence less then 3 weeks ago. I just started with a new company and I have to say I love it. the location, the type and hours of work and even the pay is fantastic.
> 
> ...


 You should have called the boss and told him its just a clogged toilet and the faucet appears to need new stems and see what he said at that point. That way you wouldn't be in hot water and you still could see what kinda business your working for. Do that again and you'll be looking for a job....is what your boss is thinking.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

BarakThePlumber said:


> That's Right DO What you are told, if your boss tells you to "Rob a bank" (or little old lady) do it!!! :2guns: Then you can go to jail!!
> Here is what I do each and every day. Do unto others as you would have them do unto you (or your family) It real simple but works out pretty well and when they do NEED the new toilet or faucet, you are the one they remember. Not the "Salesman" That told them they needed their house re-plumbed!! I always give options as well (usually three) And people REALLY appreciate it..
> If someone had already sold the customer fixtures and you are just the installer that is a different story, but if you are the first contact. Do whats right! It's so much easier that way!!
> 
> BTW Age DOES make a difference, I hope you never get old GP :no:


Thats Great

His BOSS already had the toilet and faucet and SOLD the JOB

I used red and green for Christmas sake


----------



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Thats Great
> 
> His BOSS already had the toilet and faucet and SOLD the JOB
> 
> I used red and green for Christmas sake


Here is my dilema. When I got back to the shop I got in a little hot water because I did not sell her the toliet and the faucet

This is the fine print I read :thumbsup:

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Cal said:


> Before we climb in the ring and get to throwing hands ,,,, Let's ask the OP what his Boss says if he presents it to him as ,, " Sorry I didn't call , but i made our hourly fee and ALSO have built a great customer relationship " ,,,, ok ?


That would have been the right thing to do as an employee, call the boss and ask.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Thats Great
> 
> His BOSS already had the toilet and faucet and SOLD the JOB
> 
> I used red and green for Christmas sake


Nice colors ,,,,,,,,,, Then the Boss is an ASSHO*E ! Trying to sell someone something they don't need ,,,, GIVES US ALL A BAD NAME !!! :furious::furious:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Cal said:


> Nice colors ,,,,,,,,,, Then the Boss is an ASSHO*E ! Trying to sell someone something they don't need ,,,, GIVES US ALL A BAD NAME !!! :furious::furious:


The Boss might be an ass but its his show.

There will always be a Plumbing Co trying to sell people things they don't need or could have repaired


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

You did the right thing by the customer. Now your boss may not care about doing right by his customers and if that is how he is, Then you may want to look at working for a company who feels like you do. Did your boss already sell the toilet and faucet or just assumed thats what she needed and expected you to sell it one way or the other?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> The Boss might be an ass but its his show.
> 
> There will always be a Plumbing Co trying to sell people things they don't need or could have repaired


And that is why service shops get the reputation as rip off artists, whether they are or not, because perception is reality.

I would like to think that most service shops put the customer first instead of profit, but I am smart enough to know that it probably isn't true.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

If your boss gets a callback saying somthings wrong with the toilet or faucet you worked on....he's gonna fire you:laughing: In his eyes it should have been replaced. Always let the boss call the shots because like greenplumber said..Its his show. If you dont wanna do what the captain of the ship says then you better find you another boat to get on before you get told to walk the plank.:laughing:


----------



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> If your boss gets a callback saying somthings wrong with the toilet or faucet you worked on....he's gonna fire you:laughing: In his eyes it should have been replaced. Always let the boss call the shots because like greenplumber said..Its his show. If you dont wanna do what the captain of the ship says then you better find you another boat to get on before you get told to walk the plank.:laughing:


We don't get fired at our shop, you just fix it on your own time!!! 
You should obey your boss! But if things are different in the real world and your boss is (unreachable) like mine.. You have to make judgement calls on your own!! If the customers keep giving you referals for being honest, Your boss will NOT fire you!! If he does you don't want to be there anyway!! :no:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't disagree that there IS a Boss and we should do what the boss says ,,,, HOWEVER , is the boss ALWAYS right --- NOT !! If this was a service call with the OP being the first on site ,, HE WAS RIGHT !!! If they had sold her something over the phone ,, then a call should have been made to the shop . Either way ,,, If i was the Boss and he my employee --- it would have been a pat on the back and a "Thx for taking care of my name !! " 

If you're out selling things to people they DO NOT NEED ,,,,, Then GET THE HELL out of the business ,,, you're just stinking it up .


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm just saying do what your boss wants or quit if he's asking you to violate your morals. Dont continue to work for a man you believe has low or no morals and do as you please.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I'm just saying do what your boss wants or quit if he's asking you to violate your morales. Dont continue to work for a man you believe has low or no morales and do as you please.


I would think if he had a Morales he'd get arrested, slavery is illegal, and morally wrong.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

You did the right thing. I probably would have offered the new toilet and faucet unless both were obviously so new that they don't warrant replacing. You can't hide behind the thought that if something's repaired and fails again the only other option was replacement. If you get down to basics, 99% of products are technically repairable. It comes down to economics when deciding if it's worth it. I've been in the same situation and I will not sell something that's not needed. I do give 2-4 options though and let the customer decide based on my recomendations. I've worked with guys that would just sell, sell, sell. I've seen this happen...

Little old lady sees water around her water heater and calls saying it's leaking. Somebody goes out and finds that it's just the supply line but replaces it anyway because "she was expecting to spend the $$ anyway". :no: Then they come back to the shop and brag about it.  That is not how it should be done. 





Paul


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

waynewright34 said:


> Hey everyone. I have a dilema and I would really like some input or feedback from some of the business owners of the forum (or anyone for that matter)
> 
> I am a newly licenced plumber in Ontario Canada. I got my licence less then 3 weeks ago. I just started with a new company and I have to say I love it. the location, the type and hours of work and even the pay is fantastic.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: good job! fix the problem move on. no up sale. my kind of Plumber.:thumbsup: broken and not working are very different that is up to the judgment of the Plumber looking at it. ho is clueless hence the call!!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I guess it all boils down to whether your boss wants mindless salesmen or plumbers working for him. You behaved like a good plumber and not just a mindless salesman.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

When I worked for my previous employer, I was allowed to make such decisions as necessary. Sometimes we would not see eye to eye, but I was never threatened with termination. 

Bottom line-treat the customer as you would want to be treated. Imagine if it was your parents, or grandparents. Would you want some f**k artist upselling all kinds of shiot that they don't need?:no:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*keep a list of all your customers*

I think that you did the right thing...

If you worked on commission like at Old Bens
they probably would have fired you....
they want mindless salesman......

its sell ,, sell, sell and to hell with the little old lady.....



I think that eventually the honsety pays off..
.

Also, if you work at an extremely dishonest company, 
keep a list of every person you work for that liked your work...

some day a long time from now
you might send them a letter telling them
you have started your own business....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

waynewright34 said:


> Hey everyone. I have a dilema and I would really like some input or feedback from some of the business owners of the forum (or anyone for that matter)
> 
> I am a newly licenced plumber in Ontario Canada. I got my licence less then 3 weeks ago. I just started with a new company and I have to say I love it. the location, the type and hours of work and even the pay is fantastic.
> 
> ...


 It sounds like you may have this problem come up frequently. You may have to sit down with your boss, and let him know how you feel in these situations. It may come down to you being able to set your morals aside so you can sell, sell, sell, or move on to a company that wants to put the customer first.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

With my current Co. it started out the same way upset boss cause I didn't sell all possible items "Clean the Plate" I just made reccomendations and took care of the problem. That was six years back and now I am the most asked for plumber the most trusted by my co-workers and keep a decent check coming in while others aren't able to make their bills. life is too good to not sleep good every night. Karma?


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Part of being a professional plumber is knowing when something is economically fixable verses replacement. Do a good deed in this way and referals will poor in! Especially to the Seniors. They share their good experiences with one another and before you know it the whole moble home park is calling you! Morals are a good thing! :thumbup:


----------



## albplumber1975 (Jun 20, 2009)

wow I never thought something like this would generate so much response. I want to thank each and everyone of you who took the time to put in your 2 cents worth. For the record I put alot of faith and trust in the opinions give on this forum. And just about all of you are right and will put your adivce to practice. I guess the root of the matter is that the boss sold her the job over the phone without seeing the job prior, I assumed that he was being procative in supplying me with a new toilet based on her description, kinda like saving me a trip back to the shop just incase she did need a new one. I really and truly should have called him to tell him that a new one was not warranted. Knowing what I know now he still would have told me to sell her the new one and we could probably have had a morals debate in person. 

I really and truly stand behind my decision to NOT sell her the new toilet, as many homeowners do not know when something needs fixing or replacing..and I am supposed to be the expert, But on that same token had it been a difficult cog that would have taken along time to fix I could have given her the option. That was some very good advice given in one of the previous posts that I will for sure follow in the future. 

Many of you are right the boss is the boss and I do respect that. But I also have a reputation and one that is just being forged and I will not at anytime or place set aside my morals and beliefs for a quick buck. Used car salesmen got the rap that they have for a reason, we all have to work together to keep plumbing an honest trade.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

IMO. You are on the right track. I am the owner of a co. and I don't push replacements until it is time to be replaced. I could up sell every job I go on, and make larger profits, but I don't operate that way. I had a couple of guys that did that and I had several complaints. I try to look out for both the customer, and my interest.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I look at this way. What if that 80 yr old lady was your grandma? How would you feel about selling her something not needed? Besides, all old people do is talk, screw her over and the whole bingo hall will know about you.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I suspect that while you may have morals the company you are working for has none...:whistling2:
No Doubt they are deeply offended if one of their employees ever should do a side job...:laughing:

I'd go with a strong recommendation to git while the gittin is good...
Sounds like a company that isn't worth working for....
They will screw you as hard as they screw their customers...
They have shown what they are made of!:yes:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thinking the opposite Red. I agree the company will screw you over but I think you should stay with it for awhile. I used to work for a mike diamond based company in VA and they screwed over a few customers and me but I learned alot. Learned a whole lot of what not to do which can be as valuable as what to do. The OP sounds early in his career, learning some hard knocks will make you grow a lot faster. Coal only turns into diamonds under pressure and heat.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

I can see both sides of this debate and I think you did the right thing but at the same time I don't think selling a new faucet or toilet is necessarily wrong, as long as the product you are providing is of equal or better quality than what was there to begin with. 

The truth is you go to work to make money and that is what your boss is thinking about, unfortunately it seems he's placing the short term interests of his company before the long term interests of his company.







Anyone that would fire a skilled employee for being honest is a dirtbag, period.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry maybe I'm looking at it through an older persons eyes that has been around the block a few times.

There is nothing that I consider more vile than a scumbag that rapes and pillages his customers and employees in the relentless pursuit of his own wealth.

I find I must avoid this type of person in order to prevent harm from coming to them....:laughing:

They make a good song and dance but the only way you will see and benefit to learning their act is if you join them on the dark side. Even if you do join them on the dark side there is no guarantee that you will participate in their riches program. You could just as easily be that expendable person they throw under the bus when they have too...:whistling2:

Personally I prefer to walk toward the light....:yes:


----------



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

I think you did the right thing, but at the same time don't go in and do a quick fix that may end up being a warranty call. For example: If we have a call for a leaking toilet and we go in and see that the flapper is bad, we don't just replace the flapper. We also replace the ball cock, flush valve and also check the flush lever. This doesn't take that much more time and does not add much to the bill for parts. I like to go in and give the customer two or three different options along with honest professional suggestions and advice, and also give them the price up front for each option. Then it is for the customer to decide from there. It is not a good thing to be considered a high pressure salesman. That is to be left to the auto dealers!!!!!


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

If you have morals and a consience it might be better for you to move on to another company. I worked for a guy much like what you described. He would tell people over the phone that thier plumbing needed replaced without even looking at it. A couple examples 
He told this one guy that had a leak on his copper line over the water heater that his entire water supply system was ridden with electrolosis and the whole system had to be repiped. When I got there I found out it was just a bad solder joint. I called my super and told him about it and he told me the customer had already agreed to repipe the whole system so to go ahead and do it. I ask him if the ho knew the whole story and he told me not to worry about it and to go ahead and do the job. Luckily the ho came downstairs and started asking me questions. I don't lie or decieve, so I told him what the problem was and he decided to just fix the bad joint. I too got in trouble with my super after I got back to the shop. I got my butt reemed everywhich way. A few weeks later I was sent to this 90 yr old ladies house who had a bit of a root problem nothing major just a few roots here and there. I opened the line up and told my boss what I had found. He called this lady and told her her sewer was shot and needed to be replaced at a cost of 5000 dollars. This poor old lady who was on a fixed income had to go out and get a second mortgage on her house to pay for it. I told my boss that a simple preventive maintenance program would take care of her problem and the sewer could last for years. He again told me that the ho had agreed to replace it so to just do it. Now if this had been a young person who was going to live in the house for a long time I would not have had a problem with it. But this lady was a frail 90 yr old lady who was probably not going to live much longer. Unfortunately this lady did not approached me and ask me what I thought (like I said I don't lie or decieve) So I went ahead and reluctantly replaced the sewer. again I got in trouble for trying to do (I feel) the right thing. 

I worked like this for 5 yrs for this guy and it really bothered me to the point that it started affecting my health. I finally got fired from working with this guy.(One of the proudest moments of my life I might add) I was upset at first because I had never been fired from a job. Then about 2 weeks later i noticed that I was feeling much better. My acid indegestion all but disappeared, I was sleeping all through the night, my headaches were gone, My blood pressure went down and most of all my consience was clear. 

So the bottom line here is if you talk to your boss and he insist on replacing perfectly good plumbing and you find that it is starting to keep you awake nights and really going against your morals then it might be a good idea to move on.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

*What we have here is a failure to communicate. . .*

As an employer, I might have been mad at you in this situation too!

Let me explain . . . you were sent to do a very specific job - IF, when you arrived you thought that the situation didn't warrant change out, I would expect a call asking to deviate from the original work order. Perhaps then you would have learned this customer has problems with this toilet repeatedly or abuses the 'callback' clause. I.E. - Many supposed callbacks; however, when you arrive, there is never a problem.

Being a new employee, you do not know the history. I think you owe it to your boss to get the facts. After a plumber has been with us for about six months, these calls do not become necessary because he fully understands our intentions and knows how to act on our behalf. This includes giving him the leeway to discount bills in 'special' situations. We trust our plumbers and they trust us. :thumbsup:

Changing out fixtures when not needed is not unethical unless the plumber flat out lied and said a fixture could not be repaired when it could have been. For some customers, if you do a complete rebuild and charge $185. they feel ripped off, though the price is legitimate. However, if you put in a brand new comfort height, elongated, high-performance toilet for $310.00, the customer is VERY happy and feels like they got a better deal. Saving money is not always the customer's motivation and I think customers should be given options on how to spend their own money.

Ex. - We had a call to a local business to price out putting in a dishwasher. The customer wanted it to wash coffee cups. Mind you, this is a three person office that will meet clients in their office from time to time. They wanted to do away with the kitchen sink in order to have this dishwasher. Our plumber was soooo confused and tried to explain that they would get more use out of a kitchen sink. In a very nice way, she told him "You are not understanding me. I do not want to wash any coffee cups." Most every reasonable person would agree this was a stupid decision on her part. BUT, it was her decision.

Personally, I would flat out ask my boss about the change outs and the reasoning behind this service call. You are new, so it is understandable that you would want clarification so you know how to handle it next time.

IF, this call was about intentionally ripping off a customer and padding your bosses pockets, THEN I would work very hard at finding another job. :yes:


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

When times are tough, like now, your honesty will come back two fold, trust me !


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> As an employer, I might have been mad at you in this situation too!
> 
> Let me explain . . . you were sent to do a very specific job - IF, when you arrived you thought that the situation didn't warrant change out, I would expect a call asking to deviate from the original work order. Perhaps then you would have learned this customer has problems with this toilet repeatedly or abuses the 'callback' clause. I.E. - Many supposed callbacks; however, when you arrive, there is never a problem.
> 
> ...


+1

very well said:thumbsup:


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

yo did what was right .you will back at that house again . old lady love to talk word of mouth is best advertising you can do


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

1) If your Grand mother needed the service, what would you do?
2) Your Boss says do it, morally, is it right?
3) Your Boss stays in business due to his customers, and their friends, right?
4) If it was you and you needed electrical work done, how do you want to be treated?

On a sidebar, calling the boss to discuss will likely have averted the whole dilemma.

Just my thoughts IMHO.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Plumbcrazy has some good points, most of which focus on you being new to the company and not knowing their system. I would expect the company/boss/service manager to go over expectations with new plumbers before they are put into the field. That's what they did when my last employer was bought by another and became a franchise. We all learned a new way of doing things and a lot of the trust and freedom was instantly gone. 

From PC's posts in the past, I'm sure she'd lay it all out right away so there'd be no questions what is expected from everyone. This isn't your job. If they expect phone calls every time a call turns out to be different than it was made out to be on the telephone, they need to let you know that. I see how they might like to know this but they need to tell you this is what they want. 

You're new there so you'll have to feel them out. Pay attention to how they do everything, you can learn a lot about them as employers and people. I agree with everyone that said to look for another place to work if they turn out to be a greedy, self-serving company. Sure the money might be good but you will suffer in the end through your attitude and health, trust me.







Paul


----------

